# Quick Q & A [Random Questions]



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Quick Q & A 

Random Questions:

I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread where we could get a quick opinion from the more experienced here.
I will start it off and others can add if they wish starting with #17 and so on........

Some could just be answered yes or no or just answer the ones that you know the answer to.

Thanks very much in advance for your time : )


#1 In what way is your daily life affected by whether it's the wet or dry season ,is the rain consistent or unpredictable?

#2 How many out of 10 would you give the Thai medical services relative to where you come from?

#3 How much would it cost to go to a doctor visit and blood test for example?

#4 Do you get bored with life there?

#5 Do you often get homesick?

#6 What are the areas with the most expats living in them? [I heard that Nimman in Chiang mai is one for example]

#7 Is there anything organised with expats networking or just random?

#8 Is there a link to a way to find "travel buddies"? [sharing rent ,companionship etc]

#9 Does low and high season mirror the wet and dry season?

#10 What are standards like with pollution in the ocean/swimming pools ,food poisoning etc

#11 i'm thinking most of us in this lifestyle are 50s through to 70s, do these people generally eventually go into a Thai nursing home when they are too old to look after themselves? I guess this is a cheaper alternative to back in the old country but the visa would be the problem I guess?

#12 Is there much of a soccer culture in Thailand [what about general spectator sports?

#13 How much is health insurance? [Travel Insurance]

#14 describe what you do in a typical day? 

#15 What do you miss most about your old country?

#16 Can you trust the cosmetic surgery industry there generally speaking?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Here you go.*

#1 In what way is your daily life affected by whether it's the wet or dry season ,is the rain consistent or unpredictable? I tend to stay home when it rains since I don’t have a car. Rarely rains November-April. Figure every day from May-Oct.

#2 How many out of 10 would you give the Thai medical services relative to where you come from? 7

#3 How much would it cost to go to a doctor visit and blood test for example? β2,000.

#4 Do you get bored with life there? Not really because I’m where I want to be.

#5 Do you often get homesick? I miss some things in America, but, I have no family to miss.

#6 What are the areas with the most expats living in them? [I heard that Nimman in Chiang mai is one for example] Phuket. Bangkok.

#7 Is there anything organised with expats networking or just random? Yes.

#8 Is there a link to a way to find "travel buddies"? [sharing rent ,companionship etc] Don’t know. But, refer to my post to you about ex-pats living in Thailand.

#9 Does low and high season mirror the wet and dry season? Absolutely! Also, during wet season, it’s very dangerous to swim due to severe undertow. 

#10 What are standards like with pollution in the ocean/swimming pools ,food poisoning etc Food seems to be ok. In Phuket, much trash and sewage that flows into the sea.

#11 i'm thinking most of us in this lifestyle are 50s through to 70s, do these people generally eventually go into a Thai nursing home when they are too old to look after themselves? I guess this is a cheaper alternative to back in the old country but the visa would be the problem I guess? Don’t know, though I’m 69.

#12 Is there much of a soccer culture in Thailand [what about general spectator sports? Yes.

#13 How much is health insurance? [Travel Insurance] Actual health insurance rates are based on your history. β10-20k per month is normal.

#14 describe what you do in a typical day? Retired. Clock has no meaning. I sleep 8 hours, but usually no more than 3 or 4 at a time. Always have an afternoon 2 hours.

#15 What do you miss most about your old country? Motorcycling around the country.

#16 Can you trust the cosmetic surgery industry there generally speaking?[/QUOTE] Don’t know firsthand, but, it seems to be pretty good.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Thai Bigfoot:
Thanks very much for your trouble : )

1. I guess it depends as Bangkok has 1648mm p/a and Chiang Mai has 1130 mm p/a for instance.
Sydney has 1222 so it's not that much really.

2. So if Thailand is 7 what would the USA be?

3. I guess this would be covered with travel insurance?

7. I think Meetup.com is a good source

8. I just found this and others on Google
Travel Buddies | Find a travel buddy

9. It would be good to research ocean swimming some more as tropical water has dangers ,in Australia for instance.

10.That's not good, I know there's a website for water pollution updates in Sydney but i'm not sure if they have that in Thailand ,people have to go and check it all the time so it's very labour intensive.

13. 15,000 Baht p/m,that's a big expense!
I just checked at a well known local travel agent and they said AUD$515 for 3 months and AUD$220 for 2 weeks but has many variables like age and pre-existing medical conditions of course.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

markinsydney said:


> Thai Bigfoot:
> Thanks very much for your trouble : )
> 
> 1. I guess it depends as Bangkok has 1648mm p/a and Chiang Mai has 1130 mm p/a for instance.
> ...


 I'm 69, 135 +/- kilos, non smoker in good health.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

This brings up what i'll call question #17

Is it cheaper to buy health insurance or things like airfares in Thailand than from a western country?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

markinsydney said:


> This brings up what i'll call question #17
> 
> Is it cheaper to buy health insurance or things like airfares in Thailand than from a western country?



Just use the internet for both.


----------



## AFTERMATH (Jun 13, 2013)

markinsydney said:


> Quick Q & A
> 
> Random Questions:
> 
> ...


can ayone recommend a T>V package T.V box ?


----------

